# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Проблема с initialized controller usb..

## ded99

При загрузке ,пишет initialized controller usb.. на Del ,на F2 - ни на что не реагирует, но при этом отключается кнопкой пуск. Мама-P5LD2, проц. 2,8 ггц пеньтиум-какой конкретно не знаю(комп без документов) ,видео gefors6600. Проверил БП - рабочий, осмотрел материнку на вздутия - чисто(вроде), транзисторы или как их назвать,короче все целое ,ни каких подтеков, вопрос -
2) Возможно ли ,когда комп завис на фразе initialized controller usb.., попасть в биос и отключить контроллер в биосе, и как это зделать, какие там галочки отжимать?
1) Как выйти в биос, и что делать, если клава не реагирует, хотя подключена ,таким фиолетовым штекером, как то он называется - РС/2 что ли, не через USB ?
3) Или ,просто, мнение о проблеме ,к чему готовиться : копить на новую маму , или ,если проблема в контролере,может можно какую нибудь выносную приблуду купить, взамен встроеных портов?
Благодарю зарание!
P.S. без компа кирдык!

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 33 секунды_
Вот ,что пишет при загрузке:

w.ami.com American
Megatrends
AMBIOS(C) 2005 American Megatrends, Inc.
ASUS P5LD2 ACPI BIOS Revision 1207
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80 GHz
Speed: 2.80 GHz Count: 2


Entering SETUP...
Press F8 for BBS POPUP
PC2-4300 Single Channel Mode
Checking NURAM..
Initializing USB Controllers..

и внизу экрана:

(С)American Megatrends, Inc
63-1207-000010-00101111-071206-945P-A0227000-Y2KC

это все, завис ,при запуске на DEL не реагирует...
Комп раньше включался, но мышь не находил, я переключал мышу в соседнее USB и все работало,до этой картины, где-то каратит, клава точно рабочая.

----------


## ded99

ЗАРАБОТАЛО! В краце ,как было: Пропылесосил внутри, начал загружаться, через два дня опять сообщает: Initializing USB controllers... и замер, продул его ещё раз, начал загружаться, не долго думая нажимаю ДЕЛ (для платы ASUS P5LD2 - выход в биос через ДЕЛ) ,выхожу в биос - вдруг отрубается клава, думю хана, и путём вкл/выкл вилки в розетку и кнопкой ДЕЛ, повторно выхожу в биос (клава переодически работала), там отключаю все функции USB ( всё-disabled), перегружаю, на чёрном экране вижу надпись: ОС не видит какой-то драйвер ,вставьте оригинальный диск и нажмите "r", делаю ,как просит, ни чего не происходит,теряя надежду перегружаю , всё таки в хожу в биос и восстанавливаю все зачения, снова перегружаю, тут я вообще перестал понимать, что происходит.
ОС нормально загрузилась ,только перед окончанием загрузки, пишет:Please wait for IDE scan:
Drive 0: Not detected
Drive 1: Not detected
Drive 2: Not detected
Drive 3: Not detected

При этом, всё работает, мышь ,клава, флэшку вставлял, сетевая карта ,всё ОК. Но появилось сообщение: Найдено новое оборудование-контроллер запоминающего устройства, в диспетчере устройств оно ни как не определяется ( называется: Другие устройства ), и изучая параметры и устройство материнки, выяснил:ASUS P5LD2 двух канальный режим памяти :
Количество слотов * 4
Тип модулей * DDR2
Поддерживаемые частоты * 400 МГц * 533 МГц * 667 МГц
Максимальный объем * 4 Гб
Поддержка двухканального режима * Есть ,

а у меня в двух слотах стоят два разных модуля памяти ( на 256 Мб и на 512 МБ и производители разные) и после оказалось на 512 сгорела (видимо я её добил). Значит надо купить парочку одного производителя типа: Модуль памяти 1GB Kingston DDR-II DIMM (PC2-5300) 667МГц и ВСЁ. Когда я залез в биос и сначала отключил USB и потом восстановил значения, то видимо ,что-то включил не правильно, на компьютере скорее всего стоит дополнительный контроллер жестких дисков. Это может быть как отдельная PCI плата расширения, либо контроллер интегрирован в материнскую плату, например SATA, т.к. раньше этих надписей не было, а появились только сейчас - то, скорее всего этот контроллер раньше не был включен, а сейчас я сам случайно его включил, либо у меня сбросился BIOS и по-умолчанию этот контроллер там включен, в принципе мне это не мешает, но всё же как этот контроллер отключить и оставить для загрузки:только диск с windows и CD-ROM? Поможет - если откатить систему?
Как заменить батарейку ( и где она находиться)И?

Всем спасибо, что откликнулись.

----------

